# Configuring Automatic [DHCP] Broadband connection for a BSNL Modem



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to yet another of my tutorials. Here I am going to describe you how you can enable DHCP, Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, in your standard BSNL broadband modem.

Are you the kind of person who does OS hopping and/or lots of reinstalls of Operating Systems ? Have you ever been pissed off by the fact that you always need to reconfigure the internet connection for the OS ? Do you use Live CDs often, and find it troublesome to reconfigure internet again and again ? Well, then worry no longer, as I am going to describe you how you can configure your modem, so that the OS uses internet directly, without being bothered with IP Address, Gateway Address, DNS Servers, etc.

DHCP, or Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, is a protocol by which you can ensure that internet is supplied directly to a internet accessing device, without any special connection configuration. Multiple devices can access the internet this way, and the router automatically gives different IP addresses to them. You can read up about DHCP in the link I just gave you, but its may be pointless to some of you; so I am not describing it here. The operating system only needs to be preconfigured to use the DHCP protocol by default. All distros, plus Macintosh OS have this feature. That accounts for 99.9999999% of live environments. All of them use DHCP by default unless you configure them to use something else.

Here is how you configure it:

Keep Reading at *thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/06/12/configuring-bsnl-modem-allow-dhcp/

*If you like my tutorial, please comment on my blog:

* **thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/06/12/configuring-bsnl-modem-allow-dhcp/*

*Note: This can be done on nearly any modem, with similar procedures. Refer to their manuals for variable data like IP Address of Router and Username/Password.*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey whats this ? No reply ?


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jun 14, 2008)

Nothing new. Beaten dirt track.Any user going through the modem/router manual should be able to do it on his own and without any tutorial on it.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 14, 2008)

> 9. For High Speed internet, use *OpenDNS* servers.
> 
> 10. OpenDNS servers are *208.67.222.222* and *208.67.220.220*
> 
> ...


High Speed Internet services from BSNL means WLL net connections, and they use USB for interface between system and modem........then hw come this OpenDNS server stuff gonna work on it dude??  Check it out before posting, they wont work for sure.......they need drivers and so cannot work from Live CDs


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> High Speed Internet services from BSNL means WLL net connections, and they use USB for interface between system and modem........then hw come this OpenDNS server stuff gonna work on it dude??  Check it out before posting, they wont work for sure.......they need drivers and so cannot work from Live CDs


well, I am talking about BSNL DataOne broadband.
OpenDNS DOES work with their modems.
I have done the exact same thing I just posted.
And I enjoy full fledged internet connection,
I am currently talking from a live CD. I just inserted it, and booted to a desktop and opened iceweasel(a rebranded firefox) and I am replying to you now.


Ponmayilal said:


> Nothing new. Beaten dirt track.Any user going through the modem/router manual should be able to do it on his own and without any tutorial on it.


Yup. This is something thats not at all new, yet lots of people have issues and ask questions to configure the internet in their computer several times.

Some are even surprised when other people's computers start surfing the net as soon as the OS is installed/loaded live, while their computers don't do such a thing.

It is these people whom this tutorial targets.

Take a look at Aayush's atitude to this for example.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90013

he is so ignorant of DCHP that he thinks his Mac is elite because it doesn't need to be configured for Internet Connection. But every single OS can do that, atleast, every single half decent OS.


----------



## spikygv (Jun 14, 2008)

my router has dhcp enabled by default. . so once i install XP , i'm connected to the net .. 

open dns works fine and it solved the problem of many websites not opening occasionally too ..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2008)

sagargv said:


> my router has dhcp enabled by default. . so once i install XP , i'm connected to the net ..
> 
> open dns works fine and it solved the problem of many websites not opening occasionally too ..


NO router usually enables DHCP by default. Its because its intended for shared internet connections mostely. But the guys who come over to your house to configure the net enable it.

Not all have this privilage, and many live system users are Pissed Off by this fact. I was one too.


----------



## aytus (Jun 29, 2008)

guys i need help in enabling DHCP on my router .. im using bsnl broadband.. router is wa3002g4 and recently when i connected it to my ethernet card .. it was saying accquiring network address and showing connection  with lil or no connectivity.. now i hav mannually assigned ip to my pc .. and data is routed through the gateway.. and now i m able to open web management router page .. but <b>i dont c any settings for dhcp</b>.. is it so that if you configure ur ip,s mannually then the router wont show the options for dhcp??? and would it matter if the phone line lies disconnected during the configration??


----------

